#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Drumkit belichten

## mrlightandsound

heeft iemand een ideetje hoe ik een drumkitje van onderaf mooi kan belichten ?
drumrisertje is 40cm hoog en 2x2 breed....

had zelf het idee om wat parretjes vanaf de grond erop te mikken...

----------


## showband

LED verlichting is verstandig ivm de combinatie
kunststof vellen + hout 
en 
hete conventionele lampen.

----------


## RenéE

Belichten voor wat? 

Rustig theaterdingetje? Rock/metalband? Dance act? Met zo weinig informatie komen we ook weinig verder dan 'mik er wat lampen op'.

----------


## stainz

Ik zou aan de achterkant  4x een Martin Mac700 Wash zetten, dan aan de zijkanten 4x een Martin Mac700 Profile.
Voor beetje neutraal aanlichten vanaf de voorkant als front nog 2x een Mac III profile.

Sorry als het niet helemaal goed is lichtmensen, ik ben ook maar een geluidsman eigenlijk

----------


## showband

ik zou er een muur van gitaartorens voor zetten.

en dan de drumstokjes verstoppen.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

Wij hebben op school dit idee een paar keer gebruikt voor band avonden en jamsessies:



Rood werkt wel fijn, ookal zijn blauw en oranje ook mooie kleurtjes. Zonder filter vind ik persoonlijk niet zo mooi voor een drumstel, vooral omdat het drumstel van school crème wit is (de drumkit die je ziet is een samengestelde kit van een aantal leerlingen). 

Deze oplossing is doodsimpel (kabeltje trekken, verdeeldoosje eraan, parren prikken, stellen en klaar), en het geeft wat diepte en een leuk special effect. Wat voor ons het beste werkt is om de parren met name op de onderkant van de bekkens te stellen. Toms met transparante slag- en resonantievellen hebben de vervelende eigenschap licht door te laten, wat de drummer niet zo leuk vindt op het moment dat er een par doorheen schijnt.

De lampen die je hier ziet zijn PAR56 floorparren (dus met 2 beugels i.p.v. 1). 

@Showband: Dat van die drumstokjes ben ik het niet mee eens, en dat van die gitaardoosjes ook niet eigenlijk :Wink: .


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> ik zou er een muur van gitaartorens voor zetten.
> 
> en dan de drumstokjes verstoppen.



relevantie?

----------


## mrlightandsound

Het is voor een rock/metal avondje waarbij 6 bands spelen 

mijn materialen:

10x mac 101 
4x Suntrip
2x Raylight fourbar
4x audience blinders
de benodigde front verlichting en wat profieltjes om de drums mooi strak uit te lichten.
en nog wat losse parretjes.

voor de aansturing heb ik een pearl expert...






> Belichten voor wat? 
> 
> Rustig theaterdingetje? Rock/metalband? Dance act? Met zo weinig informatie komen we ook weinig verder dan 'mik er wat lampen op'.

----------


## mrlightandsound

''ILIKE'' als het kon qua budget had ik het zeker gedaan ! gewoon puur onder het nom van ''omdat het kan'' 





> Ik zou aan de achterkant  4x een Martin Mac700 Wash zetten, dan aan de zijkanten 4x een Martin Mac700 Profile.
> Voor beetje neutraal aanlichten vanaf de voorkant als front nog 2x een Mac III profile.
> 
> Sorry als het niet helemaal goed is lichtmensen, ik ben ook maar een geluidsman eigenlijk

----------


## kewa

> ''ILIKE'' als het kon qua budget had ik het zeker gedaan ! gewoon puur onder het nom van ''omdat het kan''



[offtopic]
Als ik iets vervelend vind naast 'te weinig' verlichting (aantallen of output) dan is dat 'te veel'. Kleine zaaltjes met enorme 700watt + gasontladingkoppen of enorme ledpannenkoeken zijn misschien leuk op papier maar mijn ervaring leert dat je met een 250/300 watt spotje vele malen blijer wordt. Zeker als het er wat subtieler aan toe moet gaan.


[ontopic]
Het lijstje dat je opgeeft geeft weinig mogelijkheden als je het allemaal op 'conventionele wijze' gaat ophangen. Daarmee bedoel ik, audience blinders in het dak richting publiek, raylights als 2 paren met waaiers in het dak, sunstrips op de achterkant richting publiek etc. Het enige dat overblijft zijn losse parren. Wat je daarmee doet qua afstand, hoek en hoogte hangt totaal af van het effect dat je wilt bereiken.


Probeer voor jezelf een bepaald doel (effect, sfeer etc.) vast te stellen en wees creatief. Een audience blinder recht naar voren het publiek in is leuk, net als hetzelfde kunstje met de sunstrips maar als je een deel daarvan nu eens op het podium gebruikt richting de muzikanten (en dus ook drummer) in plaats van recht naar voren is het effect totaal anders. 


Bij Kensington zoals hieronder (weet niet of de foto zichtbaar is voor iedereen) bijvoorbeeld zijn kleine blinders gebruikt richting de muzikanten zelf. Erg tof en weer eens wat anders op de open wit parren.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## fk-geluid

2x 250 watt gas ontlading  (wel van boven)

----------


## showband

> relevantie?



drumhumor. gezien de open vraag en geen response verder.
niet ongebruikelijk.

zowel de humor als de response van den drummer op zijn post...

----------


## mhsounds

Ik heb een paar keer drie 1KWers gebruikt op voetstatiefjes.
2x zij en 1x tegen, vooral de tegen is erg leuk in een break zonder front ;-)

----------

